# Hey.



## Dith (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## zac850 (Mar 18, 2004)

HI and welcome!!!

I hope you have a good time exploring the forums and ask any question you want! No question is to stupid to ask.

See you around the forums
--Zac


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 18, 2004)

I would go one step further and say that there is no such thing as a stupid question - only stupid answers.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2004)

I am not sure that there is even a stupid answer on this site... only answers that generate more discussion 

Hey Dith, I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the controlbooth.com community!

hope to see you around the forums!

-dvsDave


----------



## Dith (Mar 23, 2004)

zac850 said:


> HI and welcome!!!
> 
> I hope you have a good time exploring the forums and ask any question you want! No question is to stupid to ask.
> 
> ...




Haven't had much time yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Dith (Mar 23, 2004)

Mayhem said:


> I would go one step further and say that there is no such thing as a stupid question - only stupid answers.




I've heard some pretty weird questions.


----------



## Dith (Mar 23, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> I am not sure that there is even a stupid answer on this site... only answers that generate more discussion
> 
> Hey Dith, I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the controlbooth.com community!
> 
> ...



Hello!


----------

